# Players to aquire not in the 1st round or in expansion draft



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

An idea came across my mind to try and obtain international players who haven't came over here to play yet and have been drafted. Players such as Juan Carlos Navarro, Vujanic (with Barbosa playing as well as he can he goes from pt. of future to bench player), or Sofo. These players aren't going to come play for the teams that owns their rights because of the situation at their position on the teams that own their rights.

Another idea is to go for 2nd round players who don't have huge upsides but are solid players like Viktor Kryapa.

Yet another is to draft players from the major teams and players who played with great coaches in college they are team players who will give their all night in and night out. It isn't a stretch to draft a player from KU, UK, UNC, Duke, Maryland, Syracuse, or even Stanford. These players aren't always the top talents but they are solid and are team players.

My last idea was to use the fact that as an expansion team we have no one on the team yet and should try to sign free agent Andres Niocionni from Tau Ceramaca. He is a top notch athlete and scorer and a top level player.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

You can't draft players that aren't under contract. No Vujanic for you.

2nd of all the expansion draft is before the NBA draft so you can't draft other team's 2004 draftpicks obviously.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I said not in 1st round or in expansion draft. 
The picks aren't to be traded for, just solid players that will be overlooked for players with more potential.
I meant trading future picks or taking on contracts in exchange for these rights. Expansion teams have all the cap space in the world even with the limits put on they don't get those superstar contracts that would hurt that.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

this is completely random, but according to the training before the draft last year, Sofoklis Schortsianitis was a mid-first round pick (with a great name I might say) but where did he go? he got drafted by the clips but waasnt signed? where is he? I say the Bobcats sign him wherever he is and use him as a 7th 8th or 9th man. I just wanna see a guy like him make it because i was stoked to see him enter the nba but i was shot down by the clips releasing him.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=79927&forumid=117


----------

